# New PUPPY!



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Our new DDR GSD arrived at 12:00 midnight to us at the airport after enduring a 3 hour weather delay in Chicago, in great condition, ready to do things every 9 week old GSD puppy wants to do- what a wait it has been to get this guy, but it was all worth it! Many pictures to come, our first new GSD in over 8 years!!!! Bob


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Congrats....

I know the relief of picking up a new pup at the airport....it takes a ton of weight off once they are secure in hand.

Have fun !

SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Good to hear he's safe and sound. Cant wait to see pictures and hear stories about your little guy.uppy:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Does he have a name yet? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES! Very very excited for you.


----------

